# 3mile tonight.



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I know these reports are pretty regular now so I will try to make it brief. Went out at 8 and in by 10. The only difference about this evening was the Reds were hitting white fast moving jigs under the lights. Once I caught about 10 and 6 of those being in slot right at between 24 and 26 inches I decided to start fishing top water and caught 3 more a little bigger. My arm aching and with dinner on the Yak came home to clean my fish.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Sweet... Nice reds.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice A good night of fishing and brought home dinner. I'm hitting it tonight after our tball game if the winds stays calm like predicted


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Sir.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Get em, Coaltrain.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez... I'm jealous. Need to finally pull the trigger on a yak.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice with some good eats to. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

thinking about hitting it tomorrow night coaltrain, good to hear topwater reports, anyone wanna join me?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

When you say "under the lights", you just mean away from the bridge, so you're not under the shadow of the bridge? I've never done any night fishing there...


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if you have a yak argobull then come with me and my gf. itll be a blast.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> When you say "under the lights", you just mean away from the bridge, so you're not under the shadow of the bridge? I've never done any night fishing there...


Funny you say that. They were right under the lights. At the shadow of the bridge and the light but I was catching them between the lights also but not on topwater. Now I wasent under the bridge if thats what you were asking. I was out just far enough to hit my jig in the shadow of the bridge by the pilings.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> if you have a yak argobull then come with me and my gf. itll be a blast.


Well he is kind of sitting in one in the pictures.. :blush:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

thats coal train, and argobull doesnt have a yak in his profile pic so i cant be sure.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Rufus, ill have to take you up on that. I do have a 'yak. Done a lot of fishing there, but never at night.

Does the bull redfish night bite slow down during warmer months?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

not that i know of yet, nights on the bridge seem to be hot with everything, idk what it is but both of the pensacola bay bridges seem to be like a fish club, everyone is there and everyone is lookin for some action.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Looking In or Looking Up*

The fish are going everywhere but the thing that all of them like to do is sit in the edge of the light. Another words, the predator, sits in the dark looking into the light and the prey is illuminated by the light. Same principle with dock lights and speckle trout. Perfect ambush behavior. That light is like a dome shape going down. Sometimes they are just under the light in the dark looking up.


----------

